# Is my Russian Tortoise going to survive?



## Earl the girl (Jul 2, 2021)

My son has a Russian Tortoise name Earl. She's (yes a girl name Earl) 9 years old and has lived in a 25 gallon fish tank all her life. We've had her 7 years. She lives at dad's house (divorced parents) and last Sunday dad called son at my house to say she had swollen white eyes and was very lethargic and not eating. We brought her habitat to my house and have been doing baby food/warm water soaks daily and took her to the vet Tuesday. Vet said she had blocked tear ducts and flushed her eyes, said vitamin deficiency and to keep doing soaks, and probably was getting dehydrated so again, continue warm water soaks for hydration and also prescribed antibiotics for her. We use UVA and UVB bulbs and rotate there being on and not exceed 12 hours per day. She is looking better, color wise and all, but she's still very lethargic and not eating. When we hold her she does move her legs and head around. I'm just worried because she's not eating yet and/or eating. The vet said she probably is intaking some of the water during the soaks and we recheck in 2 weeks. I'm just afraid she's going to die before that. Anyone ever have a tortoise with these symptoms? Any suggestions? I don't want to see her pass away, my son, although 15 will be heart broken if that happens.


----------



## method89 (Jul 2, 2021)

a 25 gallon tank is way too small for a adult russian. they need a much larger space (4'x8'). No UVA bulb necessary. please post pictures of tort and entire setup including lights. That way we can help with any other changes. Also read the caresheet. It will answer most questions you can think of.






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes please get her in a bigger home ASAP. She should also have an outdoor home for warm months if possible. 
We can't say if she will survive. She has been under stress for a very long time being in such a small space. 
Keep up the soaks, add baby pedialyte to the soaks and please get her home much improved.


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 2, 2021)

Here is the current set up and her eyes. We are in the process of converting an old dresser into a new habitat for her with a lot more space. 3 feet x 4 feet.

This picture of her tank was immediately after moving her from dads house to mine. So minimal set up at 10pm at night. 

As for the UVA bulb, ok, we'll stop that. I know we've been doing a lot of changes since Sunday to improve her lifestyle. She's getting a lot more natural lighting and exposure.


----------



## method89 (Jul 2, 2021)

are you using a coil fluorescent type uvb bulb? if so, i would stop using that immediately. They have been known to cause eye issues. you will want a ho t5 strip bulb/fixture.


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 2, 2021)

These are the bulbs we use.


----------



## method89 (Jul 2, 2021)

does the room or will the room fall below 65 degress at night? if not, you won't need night heat. if it does, I recommend getting a CHE instead of the blue bulb. 





__





60 Watt Ceramic Heat Emitter- Reptile Basics Inc






www.reptilebasics.com


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 2, 2021)

Currently she's in the kitchen so it does not fall below 65. Even when we have our ac on it does not drop below 73. Since we're in Northern Indiana we get crazy shifts is temps. Past week it's been above 74 every night outside, yet last evening it was 54. So last evening we used heat lamp at night since house windows were open. 
Ok I can look for CHE instead. 

Thanks


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

OMG poor baby.
I feel horrible for her. @MichaelL @Tom 
Please soak her in warm water every day until improvements start to happen. You can get eye drops for your tortoise they are reptidrops. to help with the irritation of her eyes. I have never seen eyes this bad.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Here is the current set up and her eyes. We are in the process of converting an old dresser into a new habitat for her with a lot more space. 3 feet x 4 feet.
> 
> This picture of her tank was immediately after moving her from dads house to mine. So minimal set up at 10pm at night.
> 
> As for the UVA bulb, ok, we'll stop that. I know we've been doing a lot of changes since Sunday to improve her lifestyle. She's getting a lot more natural lighting and exposure.


Please put her in a wooden garden box or a christmas tupperwear container that is much bigger than that. She is stressed. She needs adequite space, a food bowl, water dish, daily soaks to get her back to her good health. What are you feeding her?


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> OMG poor baby.
> I feel horrible for her. @MichaelL @Tom
> Please soak her in warm water every day until improvements start to happen. You can get eye drops for your tortoise they are reptidrops. to help with the irritation of her eyes. I have never seen eyes this bad.


I agree with what the others said. Keep soaking, that is crucial. A larger enclosure is also crucial. I would soak her in a container outside under the natural sun (fully supervised the whole time). The natural sun is very important for health. No nighttime heat, these guys are very hardy. I personally don't think it will die within the next week or two, they can survive very long periods while under stress or sick. That said, she was under stress for a while so death is possible. I'm sure others have told you all this info, but just wanted to clarify. Hope she makes it! I'm rooting for her!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Here is the current set up and her eyes. We are in the process of converting an old dresser into a new habitat for her with a lot more space. 3 feet x 4 feet.
> 
> This picture of her tank was immediately after moving her from dads house to mine. So minimal set up at 10pm at night.
> 
> As for the UVA bulb, ok, we'll stop that. I know we've been doing a lot of changes since Sunday to improve her lifestyle. She's getting a lot more natural lighting and exposure.


Turn off the coil bulb ASAP. It is burning her eyes. Those should never be used.

Read the care sheet and follow it. That is this tortoises best chance of survival.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> I agree with what the others said. Keep soaking, that is crucial. A larger enclosure is also crucial. I would soak her in a container outside under the natural sun (fully supervised the whole time). The natural sun is very important for health. No nighttime heat, these guys are very hardy. I personally don't think it will die within the next week or two, they can survive very long periods while under stress or sick. That said, she was under stress for a while so death is possible. I'm sure others have told you all this info, but just wanted to clarify. Hope she makes it! I'm rooting for her!


Thanks Mike!
I am rooting for her as well. Take in all the advice you can get to see improvements, Please inform us on her progression.


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you everyone. Tonight we're finishing her diy larger habitat and moving her into it. I'm hoping that will help. She'll have more room, food (dried fruits and veggies, as well as fresh fruits and veggies) a water dish and burrow location. I'll definitely check into those repitdrops for her eyes and Pedialyte for the soaks. Her new habitat is actually going to be in our enclosed porch that is all windows so she'll get plenty of natural light and temps. I'll also read that care sheet more and keep everyone posted. 

I believe the stress was going on at dad's when he didn't take care of the pet for 2 weeks because he "forgot". So I'll be mom to the rescue and get her back up and running!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Thank you everyone. Tonight we're finishing her diy larger habitat and moving her into it. I'm hoping that will help. She'll have more room, food (dried fruits and veggies, as well as fresh fruits and veggies) a water dish and burrow location. I'll definitely check into those repitdrops for her eyes and Pedialyte for the soaks. Her new habitat is actually going to be in our enclosed porch that is all windows so she'll get plenty of natural light and temps. I'll also read that care sheet more and keep everyone posted.
> 
> I believe the stress was going on at dad's when he didn't take care of the pet for 2 weeks because he "forgot". So I'll be mom to the rescue and get her back up and running!


NO FRUIT NO FRUIT NO FRUIT.
Sorry, I just wanted to get that point across.
Great job on the new start for her enclosure. That is happy to read. I would stick with only leafy greens, and herbs, certian flowers such as pansys, hibiscus, mulberry leaves, blueberry leaves, santa barbra mix salad is good for variety. I also get a dry mix from @kapidolofarms you can check out his website by searching Kapidolofarms.com.

So daily soaks, a good substrate, adequte lighting and heating source, should help. I would get reptidrops from the pet store to start off with those. They do work great.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

__





reptidrops - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 2, 2021)

Being on the enclosed porch with windows will not give her UVB from the sun. The windows block a percentage of the UVB.

She should get some outdoor time in a safe enclosure with access to unfiltered sunlight. She also needs to have access to shade, so she can get out of the sun. If you get her outside for an hour or two each week, she doesn't need indoor UVB.

Don't ever turn on that coil bulb again. In the winter, you will need a UVB bulb. This is what you will need to get.









Arcadia PRO t5 Fixture 12% Bulb 22.5" SALE NOW ONLY 69.99


LightYourReptiles.com was founded on one simple idea: To bring the best in full spectrum lighting products to the herpetological community.




www.lightyourreptiles.com


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 3, 2021)

Update
We're finishing her new habitat still. But she's getting more outside time and soaks. Eyes look better already and she's more active. We're changing our ways on her care.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks for doing what you can for this tortoise. Please see if there is a reptile shop or vet that can check and trim the beak and claws. Please read the care sheet and ensure light, diet, hydration. Your attention and care now will ensure longevity and comfort in future years.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 3, 2021)

As soon as conditions are correct, our torts let us know by improving quickly! And they forgive us, too!


----------



## Dcatalano (Jul 4, 2021)

You’ve come to the right place and are getting good advice. The care sheet is overwhelming when you first start to read through but take it in small pieces and it’ll come together for Earl.
If you have a way to provide outside time, supervised, so she can get natural sunlight, it’ll help tremendously. Maybe your son can supervise. Keep soaking and following tips on food, water and eye drops, etc. post updates as she improves. Hope Earl is better each day!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Update
> We're finishing her new habitat still. But she's getting more outside time and soaks. Eyes look better already and she's more active. We're changing our ways on her care.
> View attachment 328438


The trick MIGHT have been be real UVB from the sun.


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 21, 2021)

Our girl Earl has traveled a long road in the past month. Multiple vet visits, antibiotics, eye drops, daily soaks, feeding with a syringe and almost blind. But, today she ate food again on her own and her eyes are open again. We couldn't be happier!


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2021)

Yay, woohoo, hopefully she continues to recover.


----------



## Earl the girl (Jul 21, 2021)

Update, she's eating again on her own!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 21, 2021)

Absolutely wonderful news!
? Happy dance!


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Jul 22, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Our girl Earl has traveled a long road in the past month. Multiple vet visits, antibiotics, eye drops, daily soaks, feeding with a syringe and almost blind. But, today she ate food again on her own and her eyes are open again. We couldn't be happier!


YES!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jul 23, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> Update, she's eating again on her own!


Soooooo happy for you and Earl!


----------



## Barbara ONeil (Aug 27, 2021)

Earl the girl said:


> My son has a Russian Tortoise name Earl. She's (yes a girl name Earl) 9 years old and has lived in a 25 gallon fish tank all her life. We've had her 7 years. She lives at dad's house (divorced parents) and last Sunday dad called son at my house to say she had swollen white eyes and was very lethargic and not eating. We brought her habitat to my house and have been doing baby food/warm water soaks daily and took her to the vet Tuesday. Vet said she had blocked tear ducts and flushed her eyes, said vitamin deficiency and to keep doing soaks, and probably was getting dehydrated so again, continue warm water soaks for hydration and also prescribed antibiotics for her. We use UVA and UVB bulbs and rotate there being on and not exceed 12 hours per day. She is looking better, color wise and all, but she's still very lethargic and not eating. When we hold her she does move her legs and head around. I'm just worried because she's not eating yet and/or eating. The vet said she probably is intaking some of the water during the soaks and we recheck in 2 weeks. I'm just afraid she's going to die before that. Anyone ever have a tortoise with these symptoms? Any suggestions? I don't want to see her pass away, my son, although 15 will be heart broken if that happens.


She might just be unhappy - I had a Russian tortoise who would never eat for anybody caring him when I was away, even for 2 or 3 weeks and would be eating ravenously within minutes of my return home. Also try taking her out of her tank and letting her walk around the house or garden (if it is tortoise-proof) to discover her food, which of course you have put there for her to find. A change of scene might arouse her interest. Mine always go and investigfate anything new and love climbing.


----------



## Trapgul08 (Jan 23, 2022)

Earl the girl said:


> My son has a Russian Tortoise name Earl. She's (yes a girl name Earl) 9 years old and has lived in a 25 gallon fish tank all her life. We've had her 7 years. She lives at dad's house (divorced parents) and last Sunday dad called son at my house to say she had swollen white eyes and was very lethargic and not eating. We brought her habitat to my house and have been doing baby food/warm water soaks daily and took her to the vet Tuesday. Vet said she had blocked tear ducts and flushed her eyes, said vitamin deficiency and to keep doing soaks, and probably was getting dehydrated so again, continue warm water soaks for hydration and also prescribed antibiotics for her. We use UVA and UVB bulbs and rotate there being on and not exceed 12 hours per day. She is looking better, color wise and all, but she's still very lethargic and not eating. When we hold her she does move her legs and head around. I'm just worried because she's not eating yet and/or eating. The vet said she probably is intaking some of the water during the soaks and we recheck in 2 weeks. I'm just afraid she's going to die before that. Anyone ever have a tortoise with these symptoms? Any suggestions? I don't want to see her pass away, my son, although 15 will be heart broken if that happens.


Hi my tortoise had the same symptoms and we took her to a hospital ? and they told me that she was going to die but she survived


----------

